# Whats wrong when my piranhas eye is swelled up? UPDATED PIC and info.



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

WOke up this morning and one of my piranhas eye is swelled up. I just did a water change yesterday. Did he get atacked or something?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

add salt but get us some pics....


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Check out this thread and see if it helps. I just had a similar problem:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=169743


----------



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok i went to my LFS, i got some malafix to treat it and some aquarium salt. I have a few questions. The bottle says to remove my carbon based filters. So should i take them out for the next week while i am medicating the fish the next 7 days? And should i put salt in every day? Here is a pic of my sick fish.










I did a 50% water change yesterday, should i change the water sooner than my normal week since this problem just happened this morning?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

A closer and a few more pics would be helpful but yes....take out the carbon...I have found that carbon is not necessary as many other guys I think dont use it on a normal basis either. I cant tell much from the picture it is hard to see...more pics bud.

hope it works out otherwise.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thats strange because last night I noticed my rhom had 1 eye that was swelled up also looked like it was sticking out of his body which made me freak out. I noticed that the heater was knocked off the back wall of the tank and was hanging, So i'm guessing he went head first between the heater and the back wall and got burned and knocked the heater off the wall . Woke up this morning and he is almost back to normal healing up just fine.


----------



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

Well after only one dose of melafix and salt his eye has gotton a lot better. It just a little bit swelled. Should be fine by tomorrow hopefully.


----------

